# grooming necessities



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I have read through many grooming threads and posts and my head starts spinning. I would like a list of basic grooming tools. They do not have to be top of of the line. Just good tools that I would use in between groomers. I also need to know what special tool (if any) I will need when she starts blowing her coat. I cannot see my self getting much farther along than daily brushing at this time. She does not enjoy being brushed/combed now. It is a struggle. Thank you very much.


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking forward to the responses you get. I'm taking the poor gals tack on this. Would love some of the expensive and excellent tools but find I'm able to do a good job, so far, without them. Did get a slicker brush which works a hundred times better on my gal's coat than the pin brush I was using.

Rosie


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the biggest grooming mistake that many of us make is not believing how important a good comb is and what a difference it can make.

I know, I read it at least 100 times on here and I still didn't believe and made do with my cheap comb. I kept thinking, "It's JUST a comb!" Then coat blowing hit and it definitely wasn't up for the job and I ended up getting my boy shaved down. So, then I caved and got the Chris Christensen one so many recommend (the #5 buttercomb).

http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx

It really did make a huge difference. This is the piece of equipment I use the most.

I also have a wooden pin brush and just recently bought a small rotating grooming table. But as a must have, the comb is it. You could do fine with just the comb.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

I have the 005 buttercomb and the 006 face/feet comb (this is GREAT for her face, I'm so glad I got it). I also got the 35mm pocket/toy pin brush from Chris Christensen because it was on sale! My groomer gave me a smaller pin brush, I forget what company made it, I think she said it was a German company. I use all of them on her coat for different situations. I am going to get a slicker brush for when she blows coat though since I want something that will really get the shedding hair out.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I am the only naysayer on the forum when it comes to the 005 CC Buttercomb. It is ok. I used a cheap Four Paws 6 inch comb with 3/4 inch long teeth for so long before I got the Buttercomb that I got used to it and that is the one I grab to comb out my boys. It has narrowly spaced teeth on one end and wider spaced teeth on the other. For me, the buttercomb is just too huge. And I don't have dainty hands. I do use the small wood pin brush to finish the boys. I think it would have been good when they were small too. But it was totally worthless for the blowing coat phase. I do like a slicker brush to fluff up the feet.

Whatever you use on her, comb or brush, do it for a short time every day, so she gradually gets used to the routine. My boys hated it in the beginning too. Finn is still not fond of being combed, but is ever so much better about it than when he was a pup. And they both know a treat is theirs when we are finished. 

Are you planning on having a groomer do the foot pads? And nails? If not, you will need something to trim those with. I think several on the forum use a mustache clipper for foot pad hair - I have no idea which ones are good. I just use a small rounded tipped scissor for foot pad hair. And I have no idea what my nail clipper is called - I think there are better ones than the one I have so will let others tell you about those as well.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what ever you do, make SURE you are combing to the skin DAILY, when you hit coat blowing you may need twice or even 3 times a day sessions.... 
THE only tool that I absolutly NEED is my CC 005 buttercomb. end.of.story. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with those who say it's just a waste of money to buy cheap combs. You'll just end up replacing them, and spending extra to throw away the cheap ones.

Here's my "must have" list:

*CC #05 Buttercomb
*CC #06 CC Face comb
*Universal Slicker 
*GOOD QUALITY nail clippers (cheap ones crush rather than slice, and that hurts)
*Small sharp scissors for trimming feet (you can get a decent pair for cheap at Sally's)
*Styptic pencil for when (not if ) you quick your pup and need to stop the bleeding
*Good quality, heavy duty human hair dryer (you can share ) with variable speed AND warm and cool settings. (that part is very important)
*Small container of corn starch to help remove knots (can also be used in place of Styptic pencil in a pinch)
*Small spray bottle to dampen coat. (never groom a dry coat) I use a 1-9 part solution (approximate... I don't actually measure) of Kodi's regular conditioner and water for his grooming spray. You don't need anything fancy.

Nice to have:

*CC Wood pin brush (although, as Linda said, it's useless when they are blowing coat)
*Curved scissors (do a nicer job on feet, but you can't usually find them locally, and they aren't inexpensive)
*Cheap, battery operated small clippers for around foot pads (You can get a tiny set of horse whisker trimmers at any tack shop for about $20)
*Thinning shears (you can get an inexpensive set of these at Sally's too)


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I think I am the only naysayer on the forum when it comes to the 005 CC Buttercomb.


I agree with you totally on the 005 butter comb. It's too bulky and awkward and tires my hand. I have always used the CC #000 butter comb. It's perfect for all over. The weight is nice in your hand and I can quickly flip it around while combing.

I also use the CC Mark I x-small slicker brush. Another must have for all the same reasons.

I just got a new pin brush at the dog show in Concord and I love it so far. I don't know who makes it. The name printed on the brush says, Special Master I. I do have the name and phone number of the vendor I purchased it from should anyone care to look into it. I like it because it meets all the requirements of a good pin brush. Lightweight, non-rotating pins, soft cushioned pin bed for comfort of dog and groomer.

I also couldn't live without my flea comb. I've never used it for fleas, but it does a fabulous job of removing eye boogers! 

One thing I learned in the show ring where you are constantly brushing and combing your dog. Is to never brush a dry coat. I have a really nice finishing/detangling spray that I lightly mist the coat before I begin brushing out. I always use a cool dryer to help the pin brush get the hair all going in the same direction. I use the slicker on the feet and furnishings. And the very last thing I do is run the butter comb through to catch any tangles I may have missed.

If I'm being redundant, forgive me. I haven't had time to go back and read all former posts on grooming.

After grooming Tibetan Terriers for 8 yrs. I'm in awe of my Havs coat. She's never had a mat and she's 2 yrs old. She'll get tangled and have little knots, but they come right out. I don't know if she just has a dream coat or if I was just broken in by the worst coated breed on earth.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

The one & only must is a CC buttercomb. Yes, they're expensive, but they make grooming so much easier. I didn't use it in the beginning because the comb was almost as big as Kallie was! But as she grew, and her hair grew longer, this comb's a dream. Please, listen to the advise you're being given - buy a good comb! If you don't want the CC, then ask your groomer what comb she'd recommend. They deal with all types of coats, & should be able to steer you to a good comb. I do swear by the CC #005. I have the wooden pin brush, but really don't use it that much. And a spray bottle to mix conditioner & water in to mist the coat while coming. I let the groomer grind Kallie's nails. That eliminates the sharp edges of a clipper. Oh, and a toothbrush & doggie toothpaste! An absolute must that many forget about.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My main grooming utensils within arms length. 

The CC Comb, buy it. It feels good in your hand. Mist spray. Fine comb. Wooden brush. Very sharp pair of grooming scissors (small), nail clippers, small pair of thinning scissors (bought at Sallys Hair Grooming Supplies). That is it! 

I do not use a slicker. I have gone through 3 Blowing Coats and survived them all. I do have more gray hair though because of it.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I want to throw my vote in for the cc comb. I don't use the 005 buttercomb but use the 000 buttercomb instead. The difference between a cc comb and a comb bought at petsmart-type store is unbelievable. It's hard to believe there could be such a difference.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I currently use a comb stamped with The Original Greyhound made in Belgium. When I got it I could not believe the difference it made over the garden variety metal comb I'd been using and this was for my short-coated non Havs. It works great on Leo's coat and none of the dogs mind being combed so I think it must be gentle on their skin. Has anyone used this type of comb and a CC comb? If so, is there much difference? Would it be worth getting a CC comb as well? I am going to get a CC face comb? Also, what type of flea comb do you have?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Has anyone used this type of comb and a CC comb? If so, is there much difference? Would it be worth getting a CC comb as well? I am going to get a CC face comb? Also, what type of flea comb do you have?


I have used a greyhound comb. It was very good, so I would keep using it. But when it came time to replace it, I would go with the CC butter comb. It is better believe it or not. Also, I don't use a separate face comb. The #000 can be used for body and face. And I get the cheap flea combs you can find at the dollar store.

I only use the slicker brush on the feet and furnishings. I know some coats mat worse than others, but a broken coat will mat worse as well. That's why it's important to use the correct tools to groom. I've seen handlers rake through a coat with a comb before it was detangled and they just rip and break the hair. My mentor would cringe when she saw it, knowing the damage would cause nightmare mats. It takes a very gentle hand and good products and tools to make your life easier and your dog's coat prettier.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> The one & only must is a CC buttercomb. Yes, they're expensive, but they make grooming so much easier. I didn't use it in the beginning because the comb was almost as big as Kallie was! But as she grew, and her hair grew longer, this comb's a dream. Please, listen to the advise you're being given - buy a good comb! If you don't want the CC, then ask your groomer what comb she'd recommend. They deal with all types of coats, & should be able to steer you to a good comb. I do swear by the CC #005. I have the wooden pin brush, but really don't use it that much. And a spray bottle to mix conditioner & water in to mist the coat while coming. I let the groomer grind Kallie's nails. That eliminates the sharp edges of a clipper. Oh, and a toothbrush & doggie toothpaste! An absolute must that many forget about.


Oops! You're right! We all forgot the toothbrush, and that's an absolute must for health reasons! Although my vet had me start with a small piece of soft terrycloth wrapped around my finger when Kodi was a pup. We graduated to a toothbrushas he got used to the process.

I was still futzing around with inferior tools when Kodi was a pup, bUt if i were to do it again, I'd start with the small size CC wood pin brush for early grooming. The wood pins are easy n the skin, and feel almost like a massage! The fat end of the CC face comb would probablly do most of what needs doing on a small puppy.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with Karen 100 percent! For puppy approaching coat blowing phase I would add good grooming/dematting spray! It can help a lot! CC Ice on Ice is good, bu I think that you can get more natural stuff in US. I use sweedish K9 Competition Nano mist spray with aloe vera. It is awesome!
Do no forgert good shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

This is wonderful information! I am getting ready for my first Havanese (will be born in the next couple of weeks!), and the breeder recommended the CC combs...I just didn't know which one...there are so many! I'm thinking now that I will go with the #000, at least to start out with!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

On the CC combs, make sure you get the longest tine comb, not the short ones especially if you are going for the longer hair.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't forget lots of praise and treats for putting up with the grooming.

Now also might be a good time to have a pair of tweezers to pull out excess hair from inside the ears.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

narci said:


> Don't forget lots of praise and treats for putting up with the grooming.
> 
> Now also might be a good time to have a pair of tweezers to pull out excess hair from inside the ears.


Not all Havanese need this. I RARELY pluck any hair from Kodi's ears, and when I do, it is only what I can easily reach with my fingers. I know some Havs have very hairy ears that need plucking, but many do fine without. My vet says his ears look great, even though he does have hair in them, even without plucking.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> Not all Havanese need this. I RARELY pluck any hair from Kodi's ears, and when I do, it is only what I can easily reach with my fingers. I know some Havs have very hairy ears that need plucking, but many do fine without. My vet says his ears look great, even though he does have hair in them, even without plucking.


Leo has some hair in his ears. I have been using ear powder and my fingers to pluck some of it. I have read a bit about plucking the ear hair and some sources say pull it all and some say not to. It's very confusing. As a result I have thinned the ear hair but not pulled it all. What's a caring Hav parent to do


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

I so wish there was a definitive answer to the ear hair situation. As a new Hav mom I've been reading a lot. The ear hair issue is confusing, with some 'experts' saying there is no need, that it can lead to ear problems. Would love y'all's thoughts.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Pucks104 said:


> Leo has some hair in his ears. I have been using ear powder and my fingers to pluck some of it. I have read a bit about plucking the ear hair and some sources say pull it all and some say not to. It's very confusing. As a result I have thinned the ear hair but not pulled it all. What's a caring Hav parent to do


that's exactly what I do, I just use my fingers and get what I can AND I trim the longer hair that grows in there so there is air flow. but I do NOT 'pluck' the hairs that don't voluntarily come out on thier own. Seems to be a good balance for us!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Leo has some hair in his ears. I have been using ear powder and my fingers to pluck some of it. I have read a bit about plucking the ear hair and some sources say pull it all and some say not to. It's very confusing. As a result I have thinned the ear hair but not pulled it all. What's a caring Hav parent to do


I felt the same as you in the beginning. Then I decided to jus NOT pluck, and see how things went. He hasn't had any problems at all. I know that some DO need their ears plucked, but not all.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't pluck either based on advice from my groomer and I was happy with that as i know how much plucking hurts but he doesn't have much in there at all so it's a non issue for us.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

misstray said:


> http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx
> .


Is there any other site to buy these combs or is this the one place?
Just wondering if it's worth it to look around for pricing or if there are 
better sites for customer service or shipping?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

m0rg4n said:


> Is there any other site to buy these combs or is this the one place?
> Just wondering if it's worth it to look around for pricing or if there are
> better sites for customer service or shipping?


I buy most of my grooming supplies from Cherrybrook. They have the full CC line. Don't know if the prices are different or not. I kind of doubt it.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with Madan brushes? This is what our breeder (who shows her dogs and wins many competitions) recommends...


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

In response to ear plucking......I would think it would depend on the area you live in and your dog. I live in SC where we enjoy 98% humidity all summer. I don't make a big deal about the hair in the ears, but when I'm grooming, I check them and if they are completely blocked with hair and stopping a good airflow, I gently pull some hair out with my fingers. My Hav loves it. You can tell if feels really good. Also, she will start scratching at her ears when they are blocked up with hair.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

cathryn said:


> Has anyone had experience with Madan brushes? This is what our breeder (who shows her dogs and wins many competitions) recommends...


I've never used a Madan, but I have heard very good things from those that do use them...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cathryn said:


> Has anyone had experience with Madan brushes? This is what our breeder (who shows her dogs and wins many competitions) recommends...


I have one, but wouldn't buy another. Kodi doesn't like it. If you run the pins over your arm, then compare it to a CC brush, the Madan brush is much scratchier. I think he finds it uncomfortable on his skin.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

krandall said:


> I have one, but wouldn't buy another. Kodi doesn't like it. If you run the pins over your arm, then compare it to a CC brush, the Madan brush is much scratchier. I think he finds it uncomfortable on his skin.


That's good to know! I was looking at them online, and they just look so...harsh.

I think I will probably go with the CC wood pin brush.

Thanks!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you all for your wisdom. I have ordered the cc buttercomb. I have an inexpensive slicker brush and pin brush. Will wait to use the comb and then decide on brushes. And happily, she let me groom much more of her today in one sitting. Baby steps....


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

cathryn said:


> Has anyone had experience with Madan brushes? This is what our breeder (who shows her dogs and wins many competitions) recommends...


I have a Madan Brush, use it once, it seem too harsh. I'll pick the CC Wooden Pin brush any day of the week over the MB..sorry about the 6-month late response; trying to catch up my HF reading.



Karen Collins said:


> I have used a greyhound comb. It was very good, so I would keep using it. But when it came time to replace it, I would go with the CC butter comb. It is better believe it or not. Also, I don't use a separate face comb. The #000 can be used for body and face.


I also have the Greyhound brush - LOVE IT! I have the CC 000 just didn't care for it; stuck in a drawer as a back-up. My question - what is the difference between the CC Comb 000 and 005? besides the obvious size difference?



Pucks104 said:


> I currently use a comb stamped with The Original Greyhound made in Belgium. When I got it I could not believe the difference it made over the garden variety metal comb I'd been using and this was for my short-coated non Havs. It works great on Leo's coat and none of the dogs mind being combed so I think it must be gentle on their skin. Has anyone used this type of comb and a CC comb? If so, is there much difference? Would it be worth getting a CC comb as well? I am going to get a CC face comb? Also, what type of flea comb do you have?


 Are you still using the Greyhound or did you cross-over?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

sorry had to bump this one....:bump2:

:boink:



Pucks104 said:


> I currently use a comb stamped with The Original Greyhound made in Belgium. When I got it I could not believe the difference it made over the garden variety metal comb I'd been using and this was for my short-coated non Havs. It works great on Leo's coat and none of the dogs mind being combed so I think it must be gentle on their skin. Has anyone used this type of comb and a CC comb? If so, is there much difference? Would it be worth getting a CC comb as well?





BFrancs said:


> Are you still using the Greyhound or did you cross-over?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

BFrancs said:


> sorry had to bump this one....:bump2:
> 
> :boink:


I crossed over to a CC #005 Buttercomb and a CC Cat Carding comb which is great for teasing out those little knots Leo has started getting in his coat the past week or two.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

looks like i'm getting the CC Cat Carding - since Canela is starting to get matts again. thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Okay, so I got excited because my CC Cat Carding comb came in the mail today.. I need to bad since Canela is getting a lot of matts lately..... so I opened the box and it was CC Wooden Pin Brush and Mystic Ear cleaner . My next step was to call CC customer service to let them know, I dialed the number and next thing I hear is _"Hello there, do you want to talk to HOT guy tonight"_... i just looked at the phone and laughed ound:and hang up - of course I misdialed by one number.... I tried again, got thru... had to share ...LOL


----------

